# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Roli i një gruaje: ndërmjet njerëzores dhe femërores

## ArtanMasa

1. Roli i përgjithshëm i gruas

Pyetje: Çndikim ka barazia ndërmjet burrit dhe gruas në definimin e roleve që ata pritet ti luajnë në jetë? A mund të themi se gruaja dhe burri kanë role të ngjashme në jetë, duke u nisur nga fakti se ata të dy janë nga i njejti shpirt?


Zoti i ka krijuar burrin dhe gruan, që ata së bashku ta ndërtojnë jetën dhe ta plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin gjatë këtij procesi. Islami, pra, ia hap gruas dyert e pjesëmarrjes në çdo lëmi të jetës krah për krah burrit, duke u kërkuar të dyve që ta ndihmojnë, ta përkrahin dhe ta plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Islami nuk i ndan burrat dhe gratë në detyrimet e tyre përballë shoqërisë, siç thotë qartë edhe vargu vijues kuranor:


Besimtarët, burra e gra, janë mbrojtës të njëri-tjetrit. Ata e urdhërojnë të mirën dhe të ligën e pengojnë...(Kuran 9:71)


Kur të kuptojmë se drejtësia përfshin çdo gjë që është pozitive në jetë dhe se e liga i përmbledh në vete të gjitha negativitetet, do të shohim se gruaja dhe burri janë partnerë të njëri-tjetrit në procesin e ndërtimit të jetës. Dhe po aq sa janë përgjegjës burrat përballë shoqërisë, janë edhe gratë. Pra, në përjashtim të kornizave karakteristike të të qenit nënë ose baba, në të cilat të dy kanë funksione krejtësisht të ndryshme, burrat dhe gratë kanë lëmi të pafundme, në të cilat duhet ta ndërtojnë jetën njëri pranë tjetrit, si dy qenie njerëzore të barabarta në humanitetin e tyre.


Po kështu, duhet të theksojmë se Islami ua ka hapur femrave rrugën e përjetimit të plotë të jetës, përkundër disave që mendojnë se ai i ka kufizuar femrat vetëm në karakteristikat e tyre femërore.


Pyetje: Ku dominon roli femëror i gruas? Dhe ku, përkundër kësaj, mund të pasqyrohet roli i saj si qenie njerëzore?


Sferat në të cilat një grua mund ta shprehë feminitetin e saj, janë relativisht të ngushta, sepse kufizohen me jetën martesore ku shpalosen karakteristikat e saja si femër dhe me mjediset e ndryshme femërore, ku asaj i lejohet ti zbulojë tiparet e saja fizike. Kuptohet, këtu përfshihet edhe roli i saj si nënë, i cili është roli më i rëndësishëm që një femër e luan në jetën e saj. Megjithatë, të qenit nënë nuk është një rol me karakter pastër femëror por më tepër, një rol me tipare humane në jetën e një gruaje. Për të përmbledhur, pra, roli i një gruaje si një qenie njerëzore mbetet roli më jetik i saj në jetë. Në veprat e saja, femra duhet të konfirmojë se është një qenie e arsyes, e vullnetit dhe dhembshurisë dhe një person, i cili ka një detyrë për të kryer në jetë. Edhe femra, pra, duhet të vërtetojë se ka aftësi për të marrë pjesë në jetën shoqërore. Rrjedhimisht, humaniteti i një gruaje është aspekti më i rëndësishëm i personalitetit të saj, sepse pikërisht ky aspekt e simbolizon qëllimin, për të cilin Zotin e ka krijuar atë.


Zoti e ka krijuar gruan që ajo të japë kontribut në ekzistencë me ato tipare që i posedon, njësoj siç e ka krijuar mashkullin me cilësi të caktuara, për të dhënë një kontribut të vetin. Andaj, edhe përkundër faktit se në një sferë të kufizuar, aspektet feminine (femërore) të gruas janë të dukshme, tiparet e saja njerëzore dhe humane janë ato që manifestohen në tërësinë e ekzistencës së saj si grua. Aspekti njerëzor i personalitetit të saj, sdo mend se do të integrohet në aspektet femërore, në jetën e saj bashkëshortore ose gjetiu. Dhe për më tepër, është pikërisht ky aspekt njerëzor në të, i cili do ta fisnikërojë sjelljen e një gruaje dhe do ta rrisë edhe më shumë spektrin e gjërave që ajo mund ti falë bashkëshortit të saj. Me fjalë të tjera, aspekti njerëzor i një gruaje është faktori i cili i rafinon instinktet dhe i njerëzon ato në vepra dhe në ndjenja, në mënyrë që marrëdhënia martesore të mos jetë një lidhje, në të cilën gruaja i plotëson vetëm nevojat biologjike të një burri. Nëpërmjet këtij karakteri njerëzor, martesa do të jetë një marrëdhënie njerëzore, ku secila palë, qoftë femra ose mashkulli, do ti shfrytëzojë tiparet e saja dalluese, për tia falur palës tjetër atë që i duhet më së shumti dhe për tia përmbushur nevojat emocionale, po aq sa ato fizike


2. Gruaja si shtëpiake

Pyetje: Kur Islami, në ligjet e tija, i konfirmon karakteristikat specifike femërore të gruas, a sna sjell kjo në përfundimin se roli natyror i gruas, sipas Islamit, është të qenit shtëpiake?


Mendimi se Islami e detyron gruan të jetë shtëpiake është një mendim që dëgjohet shumë shpesh dhe pikërisht për këtë, vlen të diskutohet. Por para se të thellohemi në këtë çështje, duhet të theksojmë se në Islam ka dy lloje rregullash ligjore. Në njërën kategori janë urdhrat e detyrueshëm, të cilët e detyrojnë njeriun të bëjë ose të mos bëjë një gjë. Këto janë detyrimet (farz) dhe ndalesat (haram). Në kategorinë e dytë, rradhiten urdhrat të cilët e këshillojnë njeriun të veprojë në një mënyrë të caktuar por nuk e detyrojnë atë. Ose krejt e kundërta, e këshillojnë që të mos e bëjë një gjë por nuk e ndalojnë atë. Këto janë gjërat që njihen si veprat e këshillueshme (mustehap) dhe veprat e papëlqyeshme (mekruh). Këto janë urdhrat, të cilat i mundësojnë personit të vendosë vetë në do ta bëjë një gjë ose jo.


Dhe tani, a e detyron Islami femrën të jetë një shtëpiake, përpara ose pas martesës?
Sipas Islamit, as babai, as nëna, as vëllai dhe as ndonjë i afërm tjetër nuk mund ta detyrojë një vajzë të merret me punët e shtëpisë. Nëna dhe babai nuk kanë të drejtë ta detyrojnë vajzën e tyre të merret me punët e shtëpisë, njësoj siç nuk kanë të drejtë ta obligojnë djalin e tyre për të njejtën. Sdo mend se një vajzë mund ti marrë përsipër punët e shtëpisë, derisa ajo e vendos vetë një gjë të tillë si pasojë e përgjegjësisë që ndjen ndaj familjes, e cila e rrit dhe e ushqen.
Po kështu, edhe kur një femër të bëhet bashkëshorte, pyetja në do të merret me punët e shtëpisë ose jo, është sërish diçka që i mbetet vendimit dhe vullnetit të saj. Marrëveshja e martesës, parë në aspektin ligjor, nuk e detyron gruan të merret me punët e shtëpisë dhe për më tepër, nuk e detyron as të kujdeset për fëmijët e saj, përveç në rastet kur të dyja palët e vendosin një nen të tillë në marrëveshjen e tyre paramartesore.


Vetë Islami nuk e konsideron detyrimin për ti bërë punët e shtëpisë si një pjesë të domosdoshme të marrëveshjes së martesës. Përveç kësaj, Islami nuk e obligon gruan të merret me ndonjë punë jashtë shtëpisë për ta mbajtur familjen ose për të dhënë një kontribut financiar në këtë gjë. Duke u mbështetur në marrëveshjen martesore islame, gruaja ska një obligim tjetër ndaj burrit të saj përveç marrëdhënies seksuale dhe gjithçkaje që është e lidhur me të. Gjërat e tjera, siç janë punët e shtëpisë dhe rritja e fëmijëve, nuk mund ti imponohen një gruaje.
Nga kjo perspektivë, marrja e gruas me punët e shtëpisë konsiderohet një kontribut tejet fisnik (dhe vullnetar) i gruas, si reagim ndaj një kontributi fisnik të burrit në jetesën e tyre të përbashkët.


Pyetje: Por kur themi se gruaja nuk është e detyruar të merret me punët e shtëpisë dhe nuk është e detyruar të punojë jashtë, a nuk nënkuptojmë në një mënyrë ose një tjetër, se ajo ka një rol margjinal në jetë ose së paku, a nuk i japim kurajo gruas që të mbetet në margjinat e jetës shoqërore?


Të thuash se gruaja nuk është e detyruar të merret me punët e shtëpisë ose të punojë jashtë për të fituar para, nuk do të thotë se ajo nuk duhet të bëjë asgjë në jetë. Çështja thelbësore që duhet të kuptohet në gjithë këtë, është fakti se Islami dëshiron që gratë të merren me punët e shtëpisë duke u prirë nga vullneti dhe nga mirëkuptimi e jo si pasojë e detyrimit, si të ishte një shërbim social.


Kur Islami e hoqi prej grave detyrimin për tu marrë me punët e shtëpisë, ai ua dha atyre mundësinë për të marrë pjesë në ndërtimin e shoqërisë ku jetojnë. Nga këndvështrimi islam, gratë janë po aq përgjegjëse sa burrat për tu ndihmuar njerëzve që ta gjejnë rrugën drejt Zotit dhe për ta udhëzuar shoqërinë në rrugë të drejtë. Dhe siç kemi përmendur edhe më sipër, edhe gratë, njësoj si burrat, janë detyruar që ta urdhërojnë të mirën dhe ta pengojnë të ligën, që është në thelb edhe vetë aspekti praktik i kujdesit kundër devijimit të mundshëm në çdo sferë të shoqërisë. Ky është një rol, i cili në raste të caktuara, mund ta arrijë edhe pikën e revoltës së hapur publike kundër padrejtësisë dhe devijimit.


Dhe të thuash se gruaja nuk është e detyruar të ketë një karrierë jashtë shtëpisë së saj për të siguruar mbijetesë (duke e patur parasysh detyrimin për ta urdhëruar të mirën dhe penguar të ligën), sdo të thotë assesi se roli i saj në jetë anulohet. Përkundrazi, kjo nënkupton se asaj i sigurohet një spektër i gjerë mundësish, duke siguruar që roli i saj si nënë ose si shtëpiake, kontributi i saj në sigurimin e të ardhurave për familjen dhe madje sigurimi i vetë mbijetesës së saj, të mos e pengojnë fuqinë që ka për të dhënë kontribut në punët shoqërore.


Duke ua lehtësuar grave vështirësitë e jetës familjare dhe madje të jetës martesore, Islami, në të vërtetë, vetëm sa e njeh rolin e gruas në ndërtimin e jetës dhe në praktikë, i ofron asaj një mundësi për të marrë pjesë në të gjithë proceset e ndërtimit të shoqërisë.


3. Gruaja ndërmjet martesës dhe detyrës si nënë

Pyetje :e lashte: dhe përkundër theksit që ju vini mbi prioritetin e rolit të gruas si një qenie njerëzore në jetë, ky prioritet mohohet në çastin që përballemi me vlerën e madhe që Islami ia jep rolit të gruas si bashkëshorte dhe si nënë, gjë që e detyron atë të mbetet në shtëpi për tu kujdesur për fëmijët e saj dhe për ti përmbushur nevojat e të shoqit. Sipas Islamit, a janë vetëm gratë të ngarkuara me detyrimin e rritjes së fëmijës? Dhe a janë ato të detyruara të jenë gjithnjë pranë fëmijëve të tyre?


Në fillim duhet sqaruar është se ndonse Islami e thekson rolin e gruas si nënë dhe si bashkëshorte, po ti shohim ligjet, do të vërejmë se është babai, ai që është ngarkuar me kujdesin për familjen dhe për fëmijën në veçanti. Sërish, e drejta për tu kujdesur për fëmijën në raste divorci i jepet babait... 
Babai dhe nëna janë partnerë të vërtetë në procesin e rritjes së një fëmije dhe ndonse Islami e konsideron të shënjte rolin e nënës, ai nuk e ka bërë këtë gjë një detyrim për gruan. Përveç qëllimeve emocionale të mëmësisë dhe atësisë, burri dhe gruaja e marrin përsipër kujdesin e fëmijës si një proces ku duhet ta plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Në këtë detyrë, natyra karakteristike e secilit prind, e nënës si femër dhe e babait si mashkull, bashkë me atë lidhje emocionale që e lidh fëmijën me secilin prej tyre, ka një rol të veçantë në zhvillimin dhe pasurimin e personalitetit të fëmijës në çdo dimension. Ndërkohë që nëna i fal fëmijës një ndjesi të brendshme sigurie, duke i plotësuar nevojat fizike dhe emocionale të tij, babai, duke e kujdesur për punët e jashtme, e merr përsipër detyrimin për ti falur fëmijës një ndjesi të thellë mbrojtjeje dhe fuqie, nëpërmjet të cilës ai duhet të përballet me botën e jashtme. Ky është vetëm një ilustrim i thjeshtë i bashkëveprimit të burrit dhe gruas në procesin e rritjes së një fëmije.


Vetëkuptohet se është shumë me rëndësi që nëna të kujdeset për fëmijën e saj. Megjithatë, asgjë nuk e detyron gruan që të jetë gjithë kohës me fëmijën ose me të shoqin, përderisa ky i fundit nuk ka një nevojë të jashtëzakonshme për të.


Nga ky pikëvështrim, do të shohim se theksi i vënë mbi rëndësinë e rolit të gruas si bashkëshorte dhe si nënë nuk e mohon rolin e saj të përgjithshëm si një qenie njerëzore, sepse pikërisht ky rol, është ai që ngërthen në vete shumë qëllime të thella humane.

Sejjid Muhammed Husejn Fadlallah

FUND

----------

